# Board Setup



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Usually the front foot is at a greater angle or equal to the back foot. An angle of 5 sounds wrong anyway, more likely 6 as the notches are usually in 3 degree increments (i'm not familiar with any binding that could get you a 5 angle). If it were +12/-6, that would sound correct. I ride what you rode the first day, +12/0 but that's because I have knee issues with duck stances, that I'm currently trying to remedy.

Toeside turns are hard! Way harder than heelside, for some, myself included. This season I've gotten a lot better with them. The thing that did it for me was consciously lifting my heels up when I was on my toeside edge. Beforehand, I was wort of just leaning towards my toes and using leverage from my shins to rise onto the toeside edge. You need to get your ankle involved if you're not already.

Based on the fact you're about 165 lbs, I would've actually gone with the 155 over the 158. The 155 will be easier to turn.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Altephor said:


> Usually the front foot is at a greater angle or equal to the back foot. An angle of 5 sounds wrong anyway, more likely 6 as the notches are usually in 3 degree increments (i'm not familiar with any binding that could get you a 5 angle). If it were +12/-6, that would sound correct. I ride what you rode the first day, +12/0 but that's because I have knee issues with duck stances, that I'm currently trying to remedy.
> 
> Toeside turns are hard! Way harder than heelside, for some, myself included. This season I've gotten a lot better with them. The thing that did it for me was consciously lifting my heels up when I was on my toeside edge. Beforehand, I was wort of just leaning towards my toes and using leverage from my shins to rise onto the toeside edge. You need to get your ankle involved if you're not already.
> 
> Based on the fact you're about 165 lbs, I would've actually gone with the 155 over the 158. The 155 will be easier to turn.


i have a picture of me with the board attached, but he definitely thought the front was around 5 and rear -12. He said the angles weren't marked on these bindings. I'll have to keep the size 155 / 158 in mind and ask the pro-shop what they think. Check the picture and let me know what you think. Prob hard to tell though.

The thing about the toe side turns for me, I tend to carve into the turn harder and end up washing out basically. Can't seem to stand back up. And I really do feel like I'm wrenching the bindings when I'm turning. I can actually hear them creaking somewhat. If I feather the toeside going straight I can remain upright and keep it under control, but the turn always kills it. 

Still having fun learning, but my forearms are dead today. I don't know why or what I did but feels strained. Didn't have that last weekend.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Feb 14, 2013)

How do you like the board?


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Snowmonkey said:


> How do you like the board?


It was a rental, but I did a lot better on it than the one I had last week.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think you will do just fine.
Time to consider buying your own stuff if you are serious about it.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Arms are sore from either pushing yourself up or falling. Its completely normal.

The front binding typically should be open more the back binding. You are new and have a ton to learn so no big deal. It will all come together in time if you keep working at it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snowmonkey said:


> How do you like the board?


I'm sure he'd like it a lot better if it was set up right.

Just stand right now, in the most comfortable stance you can think of.
Not a snowboard stance just naturally.
which ever way you ride? 
Either your your right foot forward(goofy)
or left foot forward(regular)
Turn that lead foot a little more forward, just a bit.

Are your boots somewhat centered on the board?
If you look at it from the underside, equal toe & heel over hang?

Not one way more than the other?

or are you toes actually hitting the snow?


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

strycker said:


> i have a picture of me with the board attached, but he definitely thought the front was around 5 and rear -12. He said the angles weren't marked on these bindings. I'll have to keep the size 155 / 158 in mind and ask the pro-shop what they think. Check the picture and let me know what you think. Prob hard to tell though.
> 
> The thing about the toe side turns for me, I tend to carve into the turn harder and end up washing out basically. Can't seem to stand back up. And I really do feel like I'm wrenching the bindings when I'm turning. I can actually hear them creaking somewhat. If I feather the toeside going straight I can remain upright and keep it under control, but the turn always kills it.
> 
> Still having fun learning, but my forearms are dead today. I don't know why or what I did but feels strained. Didn't have that last weekend.


idk...but it looks like the bindings might be a tad heel heavy. you want the midline of your foot to line up or stack over the center mid line of the board


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk...but it looks like the bindings might be a tad heel heavy. you want the midline of your foot to line up or stack over the center mid line of the board


If it was heel heavy, could that be why I was working better on the heelside than last week? The guys said "try this out and bring it back if it needs adjusted." That said, how the heck do I know what it should be like? I'm new to this and it was marked on the form. But I rode it better than last week's board, so I figured it was better. I had a reference stance last week and this week a duck stance which I much preferred since when I get turned around, I can control the board much better. Couldn't wrangle it back around last week with my back foot at 0 degrees once I turn around. I'm a regular rider (left foot forward.)


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

strycker said:


> i have a picture of me with the board attached, but he definitely thought the front was around 5 and rear -12. He said the angles weren't marked on these bindings. I'll have to keep the size 155 / 158 in mind and ask the pro-shop what they think. Check the picture and let me know what you think. Prob hard to tell though.


Well, you've learned one of the cardinal rules of snowboarding... which is that the guy working minimum wage at the rental shop usually doesn't know shit.

If you like duck stances, next time tell them to set you up with something like +15/-9, or even do a symmetrical duck like +12/-12. If the board is a twin (depending on what they give you), a symmetrical stance will ride exactly the same with either foot forward. This will help you decide for sure if you're regular or goofy; if there's any hesitation, you may have already determined which foot is better forward.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Altephor said:


> Well, you've learned one of the cardinal rules of snowboarding... which is that the guy working minimum wage at the rental shop usually doesn't know shit.
> 
> If you like duck stances, next time tell them to set you up with something like +15/-9, or even do a symmetrical duck like +12/-12. If the board is a twin (depending on what they give you), a symmetrical stance will ride exactly the same with either foot forward. This will help you decide for sure if you're regular or goofy; if there's any hesitation, you may have already determined which foot is better forward.


Well this place is a one stop ski spot (Bryce Mountain) so they should know what they are doing. But it could be someone turned the board in that way and it was just handed to me. I was thinking of trying the +12/-12 next. By twin, do you mean set up dead center nose and tail equidistant from both ends? 

I'm getting a Burton Progression board rental in Breckenridge next week. Setup suggestions would be great. Already sold on the duck stance (btw, do you all not call it this?) 165 lb & 6'1 is my stats.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

strycker said:


> Well this place is a one stop ski spot (Bryce Mountain) so they should know what they are doing. But it could be someone turned the board in that way and it was just handed to me. I was thinking of trying the +12/-12 next. By twin, do you mean set up dead center nose and tail equidistant from both ends?
> 
> I'm getting a Burton Progression board rental in Breckenridge next week. Setup suggestions would be great. Already sold on the duck stance (btw, do you all not call it this?) 165 lb & 6'1 is my stats.


I mean a twin board. As opposed to a directional board. But yes, also set up with a center stance. Doesn't have to be on the center inserts, just the same distance from tip/tail.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Altephor said:


> I mean a twin board. As opposed to a directional board. But yes, also set up with a center stance. Doesn't have to be on the center inserts, just the same distance from tip/tail.


Ah, I see now. Probably was a twin board. I'm just going to have to buy my own board so I can really know what I'm changing and how it feels. Cheaper then renting in the long run too.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

So I pulled out my receipts and it looks like I started learning my first week on a 155 board. Second week I tried a 158 by my own request. I felt a lot more stable on the 158 right from the start. But it seems that I might get better turning on the 155 from what you all have previously said. I'm sure that 3cm is not a whole lot in the scheme of things or maybe it is. Not enough experience to know I'm not sure since I've only been on the two board with 2 completely different stances.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Feb 14, 2013)

Three cm isn't a huge difference in length


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

As far as I can tell you are using bad beginner habits. You have them down so they give you the confidence to go harder but they are also holding you back.

Learning to torsionally flex a board while lifting a heel and pressing a toe in a dynamic turn from one rail to another is a radically different thing than a swishing back foot.

Don't take offence but chances are the shop didn't set your stuff up backwards. 

Now the chances that you have gotten radically different boards between rentals is high, which probably accounts for most of your "wft is this setup" feeling. 

My forearms get jacked too some days. I think its from dragging my hand through turns like I'm surfing.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Snowmonkey said:


> Three cm isn't a huge difference in length


Would there be any benefit going to a 161 for the Breckenridge mountains for me? I've asked the rental shop for their advice too where we are renting the equipment from. I came across a few older threads mentioning that shorts boards are good for terrain parks (which I will not be attempting) and longer for all mountain snowboarding.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Feb 14, 2013)

I never boarded in CO but a recent trip to upper Michigan reminded me that I'm probably out of shape for that level of riding. I would take something that you're comfortable on and have fun. Somewhere around 158.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

strycker said:


> Would there be any benefit going to a 161 for the Breckenridge mountains for me? I've asked the rental shop for their advice too where we are renting the equipment from. I came across a few older threads mentioning that shorts boards are good for terrain parks (which I will not be attempting) and longer for all mountain snowboarding.


161 would be too big for you as of now since you are still new. My son is pretty much like your stats. He rides a 153 as of now with a set up of +12/-6 centered stance. He like that set up cuz it is easier to manuever. Work on your toeside turn more so get the basic turns down and progressivey enjoy riding more. When you loose your speed once you turn on your toe is because you are already trying to stop unconciously. Just stay upright and let it go, do not dig in your edge but stay on it lightly. If you want to go to a longer board 157 should be good, still easier to turn and will plow through about a foot of untracked snow.but speed is your friend on deep days:happy: Goodluck and hope this helps you somewhat.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Snowmonkey said:


> I never boarded in CO but a recent trip to upper Michigan reminded me that I'm probably out of shape for that level of riding. I would take something that you're comfortable on and have fun. Somewhere around 158.


I went a good 4 hours here at home where I am learning to board. I only stopped for fear I was about to tear something in my forearm because it started hurting really bad. Last tumble I took I called it quits because of the arm. Otherwise I had 30 minutes left on my pass. I'm renting out there and probably will get the 158. Setup will be a Burton Progression bd/bindings with Burton Ruler boots. Said they'll set up stance and all when I get there.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

I keep coming up with more questions, so bear with me as I'm new. 

Does one type of board give me better maneuverability riding switch? Could that have been the difference between my first board rental and the second? I had a lot easier time when I would end up turned with my right foot forward instead of my left which is more natural. The first board I was on, if I got turned with my right foot forward, it was near impossible to get back around. That said, I also had my rear foot at 0 degrees. on my first day and around -12 on the second.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I'm sure he'd like it a lot better if it was set up right.
> 
> Just stand right now, in the most comfortable stance you can think of.
> Not a snowboard stance just naturally.
> ...


Timmy is in the red zone.. this is pretty much the fundamental concept, and exactly what you want to base your stance off.

Then, play with it a tad(could take years) to your own likings, but ^^^ is the starting point.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

So after doing some research, my second board seems to have been a Rossignol Trick Stick 158. Looking this up I'm not sure if this was a 20% camber board or not. It seems to be an option? I've only found Hybrid camber 20/80, true twin, freestyle board to describe it. I'd like something similar out in Breck. Would this be more intermediate than a beginner board?


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got a line on the board in the title (used 1/2 season) for $150. Is that a decent deal? I've been looking at package deals since I'm pretty new to all this and like the looks of the M3 packages on eBay from SNSBoards out of Longmont, CO. Gets me boots, bindings and a board for about $350. I'm still learning and have been renting. I rented the Rossignol in questions and had a good experience with it. It's just the board, no bindings or boots. What are your thoughts?


----------

